# Emergency! Ich! help!



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have 10 cardinals, 4 rainbow forktails and 5 albino black neon tetras in my 54 liters tank.

White spot started 2-3days ago when i introduced my albino black neon tetras into my tank. Unfortunately, i don't have a QT.

What is the best way to cure the white spots? I have read other threads only to use medication as last resort.

I have also read on white spots and got to know the cycle and it is best cured when the parasites are free swimming. What is the most effective way to treat it now and if medication is required, which one should i get? Read about malachite green, methylene blue etc etc. 

Another question would be is the medication harmful to the fishes and how should i change the water once medication is used?

I am considered a newbie in this hobby and am hoping to get some advice on this matter, haven't tried using medication on fishes before. Any advice is most welcomed.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

First off, raise your temperature to about 81-82 degrees S-L-O-W-L-Y and add an airstone to your aquarium. This will speed up the ich process. I used Rid Ich with huge success when I had ich as a newbie. I had no fish loss what-so-ever. I used it at half strength considering I had some scaleless fish in my tank. If you do decide to go the meds route, I would use the meds at half strength as well because you have tetras and cardinals. It still got rid of the ich in my tank and all of my fish survived. Follow the instructions. Continue to use the meds 3 days after the last signs of white spots because as you read, ich can only be killed in the free swimming stage. 

If you do not decide to go the meds route, still rasie your temp to 81-82 and use an airstone. Vacuum your gravel at least every other day, as this will help you have less free-swimming parasites. What happens, is the white spots fall off the fish as little sacs and land in your gravel. After a few days they hatch into free-swimming parasites and that's the only time you can kill it. By vacuuming your gravel frequently, you have less sacs sitting in your gravel ready to hatch.

Whatever route you decide to take, good luck with everything!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Not much to add to wha Lisa already explained.

Just be careful while medicating , generally Tetra's need less meds then other fish (which should be explained on whatever med's you buy as well).

Only think I can tell you from my not so good experience, act FAST, like start treatment today.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Not much to add to wha Lisa already explained.
> 
> Just be careful while medicating , generally Tetra's need less meds then other fish (which should be explained on whatever med's you buy as well).
> 
> Only think I can tell you from my not so good experience, act FAST, like start treatment today.


+1


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Definitely act fast! Um, I found the temp around 83-84 to help a bit better...that's me...BUT MOST OF ALL: REMOVE CARBON!


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

We used "Rid Ich+": only as directed, as soon as we saw spots, and everything was fine. I have never lost a fish to ich in 10 yrs or so of having fish. But , I always use ich meds and do it asap. Take out the carbon and treat for as long as it says to.


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

ok guys, thanks a lot for the quick reply, will get the meds ASAP. How about water change after med? weekly or any suggestions? I will remove my carbon, how about ceramic rings?

After the medication, when do we need to remove and change the sponge in my hang on filter tank?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Treat with the med as its recommended on the label. Remove the Carbon from the filter prior to that, any other filter media is fine, only the Carbon needs removed.
When the treatment is done (and often its suggested to treat at lower dose for few days after the visible signs are gone). Afterward to a large w/c with a super gravel vacuum (~70%) and add the carbon back to the filter, it will help removing meds. You may have to do 2 larger w/c over the 2 weeks after medicating. The carbon can then be removed AGAIN from the filter after its done its job in the tank about 2-3 weeks afterward.
For example in my case I had to do 2 large w/c 1 week apart the first one was about 70% then 2nd one about 60%, thereafter I only did the smaller weekly w/c.
Dialing up your Temp to the max that the fish in your tank can take meanwhile does also help. Good Luck!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i will add a few comments here if i may....
from all the reading here i have done i can say that there area lot of ways to cure ich and none of then are wrong.. but i found a post here about curring with heat alone and it cost nothing.... i have personally used this method and it worked wonderfully and i have had not loss of fish due to ich. the key is to go SLOWLY each day raise your tank temp by 1-2 degrees untill you are at 86 F or higher (i like 89 personally) depending on your tanks usual setting this could take 3-4 days then leave the temp there for 5 days in this time the ick go through their cycle faster but at the higher temp they die off or fail to hatch. after the 5 days reduce your heat by 1-2 degrees each day back to your normal setting once you reach your temp do a 50% W/C in two days do another and then go back to your normal schedule (gravel vack heavily on the two initial w/c's)... after this you are all set i had a massive infestation and used this method with no issues, and most importantly no chemicals in the tank........


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have just bought a medication (brand = mr aquarium) which i am not sure if its available in the US, it was recommended to me by the fish shop person. I dosed it yesterday night, and from the instructions, it says that i have to do a w/c after 2-3 days. 

Most of my fish is still eating well although theres Ich on them except for one. Hopefully they are able to recover.

Will do the w/c as proposed by angel and bearwithfish, vacuum the gravel after the meds and put the carbon back in.

Bearwithfish,

thanks for the advice on the temperature cure, i have raised the temp slightly now and also doused the the meds.

Another question. How long does it takes to cure the ich with the meds? generally..


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

The higher temp will definitely help speed up the process. Typically 7ish days. Just continue to treat for 3 days after you see all signs of ich has disappeared. Don't think that just because you don't see white spots on the fish, that it is gone. Remember about the sacs falling off into the gravel and then turning into free-swimming parasites.. Good luck!


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

OK, will do. 

Many thanks to everyone and appreciate it.

Will update the status of my fishes when there are changes.


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

The bad news 1st, there are 2 casualties.

Good news. every other fishes are doing fine and are eating well. 

My only concern is that the ich outbreak has left some fish with some discoloration on their body. Is this normal and will it recover?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

simply yes and yes ..... sorry for your loss...... the stress from the meds and the ich makes the fish loose a little color but after they get back to normal and the water conditions are restored they will color back up and be fine....


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

OK, thanks for the assurance. I was so worried they might lose their coloration permenantly.

Cheers

MERRY CHRISTMAS~


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Latest update.

There are no sign of white spots on any of the fishes. Felt better as i was worried what will happen if the ich does not go away in a weeks time (after meds).

So far, there are 4 casualties.

WC is done today and medication is dosed. Will continue the meds for another week or so. Will be away for 4 days and i really do hope all the fishes will be ok.


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their patience and advice. Its been over a week now after the last white spot is seen and all the fishes are in good health and are eating very well. There is a total of 4 casualties but could have been more if not for the advice from you guys. Thanks a lot again! cheers


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry for your losses but glad it wasn't worse. Congrats on successfully battling your bout with Ich. If it ever happens again (which we pray it doesn't) now you know what needs to be done! Job well done, Fabby!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

On a side note, if you want to be extremely careful, wait another 7 to 10 days before you consider any fish purchases.


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks lisa! Hope it doesn't happen again, fingers crossed!

Pasfur, will do. I will keep a close eye on my current fishes for any abnormalities..


----------

